# joint supplements



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What is considered to be the best one,for seniors? Kooper is one cosequin ds.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't know what brand is considered the best, but my Vet Clinic recommended Nutramax Dasuquin with MSM and a daily fish oil tablet. 

My two get a daily Dasuquin and fish oil tablet.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I really like the Synovi glucosamine chews- you can only get them at a vet. Beamer is on the Synovi G4 chews.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I don't know what brand is considered the best, but my Vet Clinic recommended Nutramax Dasuquin with MSM and a daily fish oil tablet.
> 
> My two get a daily Dasuquin and fish oil tablet.


 
Ok, what does Nutramax do for them and it is a table or liquid?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bentman2 said:


> Ok, what does Nutramax do for them and it is a table or liquid?


Here is a link for Nutramax Dasuquin that tells about their products.

Dasuquin the Number 1 Veterinarian Recommended Joint Health Supplement for Dogs

Normally I buy the chewable tablets, last time I bought the soft chews. 
I've always added it in with their dog food in the morning when I feed my two.. 

Then I give them each a fish oil tablet dipped in a little bit of PB.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Here is a link for Nutramax Dasuquin that tells about their products.
> 
> Dasuquin the Number 1 Veterinarian Recommended Joint Health Supplement for Dogs
> 
> ...



thanks so much for the link. I will have to consult the vet as to which one I should use. It says to wait 4-6 wks to note a response. What am I to notice?


----------

